# Multiple Designation,Mentioned only Last held in ACS



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am desperately seeking guidance on a very odd sounding problem. I received my 189 Visa invitation on 12 May for Analyst Programmer Code.

My first job was for 3 years where i held 3 positions
1) Junior Research and Data Analyst (1st year)
2) Sr. Research and Data Analyst (2nd year)
3) Analytics Specialist (last year)

In my ACS assessment , I only mentioned my last designation Analytics Specialist and my entire 3 year of work ex has been credit to that. Moreover, the wording of that letter inadvertently indicate i held that same position for 3 years.

Now the problem I am facing is while submitting proof to the CO, it will be very clear from joining letter/salary slip/ tax form that i did not hold the same position the entire period.My reference letter which i was thinking of submitting to CO (same as that submitted to ACS) will indicate otherwise

What should i do know? 

The only help i can get from my company is to get the exact same reference letter with the wording "last held" position. Will that help?

Please help me guys ! ray:


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello Deepesh,

I came across your post and am in the same position as well. Wherein for ACS has only my last designation was considered , but confused if I have to submit a split of actual designation in EOI. Could you clarify based on your experience ?

Thanks,
Anitha


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello, 

I don't think that's a problem if I understand your question correctly.

I'm joined a firm with designation as Software Engineer, But when I was giving it to DIBP I stated it as Senior Software Engineer, Because that is what I held while leaving the org, you're relieving would be stating the same.

If you're unclear or If I have understood you're wrongly please drop me a mail, I would like to make it clear for you.




deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am desperately seeking guidance on a very odd sounding problem. I received my 189 Visa invitation on 12 May for Analyst Programmer Code.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for your response,
My case is , I have been in the same organisation for the last 5 years.

I have had two promotions here .
Actual ,: 
Year1 - year2 -> system engineer
Year 2- year3 -> technology analyst
Year4-year5 -,> technology lead

Acs result : considered only recent position 

Year1 - year2 -> technology lead
Year 2- year3 -> technology lead
Year4-year5 -,> technology lead

I have given my EOI as per acs now and await an invite. Should I correct this or just leave it ? 

My responsibilities are the same for all 3 designations above and my current position is as per acs letter .

Is that fine ? Or will the immigration authorities consider this as misleading or wrong information ? 

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Now ACS letters need to mention the titles that you've had. So you have to include that in your reference letter.


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have already got my ACS result and submitted my EOI ... I read many cases where people have submitted as in ACS in this forum. Just wanted to confirm if this discrepancy is fine or not.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Different job titles should be mentioned in the letter, you can look at ACS sample letter on their website. But if you dont want to reveal these information, I think there no way they can verify.


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks much for responses..


----------



## s. a. (Nov 4, 2015)

hi anitha, im facing the same problem. can u tell me how did u mention ur designation in EOI and was it problem when getting visa, not having 2 job titles in ACS letter.
thanks in advance



Anitha33 said:


> Thanks for your response,
> My case is , I have been in the same organisation for the last 5 years.
> 
> I have had two promotions here .
> ...


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Guys, any resolution on this? Did you guys get the visa with the last designation? Any update?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Guys, any resolution on this? Did you guys get the visa with the last designation? Any update?


Any update on this guys? Seems to be impacting a bigger audience...


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Any update on this guys? Seems to be impacting a bigger audience...


Any update on this guys


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

Anitha33 said:


> Thanks for your response,
> My case is , I have been in the same organisation for the last 5 years.
> 
> I have had two promotions here .
> ...


I have the same problem. How did you submit the EOI. In my service letter it has the different designations mentioned with the dates


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

s. a. said:


> hi anitha, im facing the same problem. can u tell me how did u mention ur designation in EOI and was it problem when getting visa, not having 2 job titles in ACS letter.
> thanks in advance



Hi, Did you give multiple designations in EOI? or Did you leave as it was in ACS? Did cause any issue in obtaining VISA?


----------



## santawanderer (Sep 20, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Any update on this guys? Seems to be impacting a bigger audience...



Hi, Did you give multiple designations in EOI? or Did you leave as it was in ACS? Did cause any issue in obtaining VISA?


----------

